# New Rage KORE broadhead



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

only reason I'd buy one of them is to put it on a shelf so future kids can look at it and laugh to.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> only reason I'd buy one of them is to put it on a shelf so future kids can look at it and laugh to.


LOL. From looking at is picture, I'm not even sure how it functions.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Never shot a rage until the hypo. And I'm sticking with it.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Guess I am odd man out. I plan on trying it. First time I saw a rage when they first came out I laughed. Someone convinced me to try them that spring and when I showed up in bear camp they laughed. 40yrd blood trail that you could follow blindfolded and no one was laughing (notoriously hard to do on mature fatty bears). Same year I took the 3 blade to Africa and everyone was a skeptic, till the animals started to pile up. Had a hole you could drop a quarter through without touching on a very dead kudu. Have used them several times since. On thin skinned game they are amazing and I trust them. If Rage comes out with what they are claiming is better I will give them a go.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> Never shot a rage until the hypo. And I'm sticking with it.


Have you seen their newest head? I use to shoot Rage until I found a head that worked better for me.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope to try them on a few hogs Sunday .there odd but fascinating at the same time.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

The 3 blade goofy thing? Or is there a different newest head?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> The 3 blade goofy thing? Or is there a different newest head?


It's in the new Redhead 2014 Archery magazine. It's the first time I have ever seen it. It is goofy looking with 3 traditional looking blades and 2 more pointing straight out the front.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I like rage broad heads, but this one is just not 4 me lol.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

That design should keep penetration to a minimum.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks way too complicated


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Yes that's it. Looks slightly different in the catalog though. Different angle I guess.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I refuse to screw a can opener on the end of my arrow.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

mez said:


> That design should keep penetration to a minimum.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

I think it looks bad-ass, but I'm worried about the durability of it so for now I'll stick with Hypodermic.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

JESUS CHRIST!!! What IS THAT???!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

mez said:


> That design should keep penetration to a minimum.





Hahaha.


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

I like to hear what someone who has used them has to say. They do look funky......


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I dont like to be the guy stating that they suck basing my opinion only on a picture, as I used the toxic's and loved them even though everyone said there is no way it could be good or penetrate. Having said that, I just do not like the looks of that head, BUT, would like to hear what someone that has used them thought of them


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Looking at the top view...it seems as though it would produce a lot of drag traveling through skin, bones, meat and organs. I know I should not make judgment based on a picture....however on this one I will. With the drag, long thin blades, worry about 3 blades staying in stowed position and worry about 3 blades deploying. I think I'll pass on this one. 

Just not worth the risk to use an iffy broadhead with so many other great heads on the market.


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

It's like a [email protected]$$ ram cat ripoff....


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like a poor penetrator, lots of mechanical/moving parts waiting to malfunction. Just what I am looking for in a broadhead.


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

One thing it will do is make their competitors sell more broadheads. They just don't look like they are very aerodynamic.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

I sure as hell wouldn't trust it on a buck of a lifetime , so therefore I don't trust it at all. I could be totally wrong,but I only use heads I have full confidence in. I'm curious to see some results this fall.


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll stick to my hypodermic. Have had nothing but luck with them during deer season, now plan on taking them on my bear hunt in just over a week.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Alright, I think it looks funky too, but I won't judge them too harsh yet, yeah they look like a can opener that is true.

Maybe their new catch-phrase will be *"It's like throwing a leatherman through a deer!"* 

But, I have a serious question, I've seen these images before, but, does anybody have a pic of it that shows it in flight mode, unexpanded?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I am pondering it put it on a piledriver and let it rip


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

What's the price for a pack of three?


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

gwm said:


> What's the price for a pack of three?


I've seen like $44


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I bet that thing has a nice whistle when it flies through the air. I hope those screws are super high quality otherwise I see broken screws and missing, bent blades.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Fortyneck said:


> Alright, I think it looks funky too, but I won't judge them too harsh yet, yeah they look like a can opener that is true.
> 
> Maybe their new catch-phrase will be *"It's like throwing a leatherman through a deer!"*
> 
> But, I have a serious question, I've seen these images before, but, does anybody have a pic of it that shows it in flight mode, unexpanded?


Here's a closed pic at this link. http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/2014/1/6/rage-3-blade/

I will say that at least the blades don't slide but just pivot around that screw. They'll save some energy by doing that.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Seriously, looking at it closed there are screws and corners that could slow penetration. Unless your shooting high poundage they might not deploy.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

CamoCop said:


> Who's planning on trying one of these out this year? Personally I think it looks ridiculous and have no intentions on trying them.


doubt this will surprise you Camocop..........grin..................... but I won't be using those this year...or ever....


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

KY_BowGuy said:


> It's like a [email protected]$$ ram cat ripoff....


Thats exactly what I thought...

Looks like they tried to make a mechanical version of the ramcat (one of the best broadheads out IMO)...

Fail.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Beendare said:


> doubt this will surprise you Camocop..........grin..................... but I won't be using those this year...or ever....


LOL! I must be behind the times because yesterday was the first day I have ever seen them.


----------



## Torvaldsberg (May 30, 2010)

Huntinsker said:


> Here's a closed pic at this link. http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/2014/1/6/rage-3-blade/


The 'closed' pic makes it look like something that should detonate on impact...


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

That looks like the opposite of what I would look for in a broad head, poor aerodynamics, moving parts and thin blades.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Huntinsker said:


> Here's a closed pic at this link. http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/2014/1/6/rage-3-blade/
> 
> I will say that at least the blades don't slide but just pivot around that screw. They'll save some energy by doing that.





Torvaldsberg said:


> The 'closed' pic makes it look like something that should detonate on impact...


After looking at it a little more, when you look at the head on view of the deployed head, the backs of the blades have a little claw, which I'm assuming help the blades deploy, but once the blades are locked open, those claws

look like they will dig in and resist all forward movement. :shocked:

On a 2-blade rage at least that part tucks into the ferrule and hides below the leading/cutting edge of the other blade.

I'm thinking because of this geometry, a slipcam rear-deploy will never be a logical choice for a 3-blade head, smh.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll stick with the NAP KZ's


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Fortyneck said:


> After looking at it a little more, when you look at the head on view of the deployed head, the backs of the blades have a little claw, which I'm assuming help the blades deploy, but once the blades are locked open, those claws
> 
> look like they will dig in and resist all forward movement. :shocked:
> 
> ...


I agree. I just think this head has too much going on and too many "drag producing" surfaces to perform well.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes they look like a train wreck but they had to test these out and maybe there is something to them. I guess some real world testing is in order.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Be it typical AT making assumptions based on nothing.....next comes the thread where its better then sliced bread..


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Reminds me of Edward scissor hands. ..


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Be it typical AT making assumptions based on nothing.....next comes the thread where its better then sliced bread..


Assumptions? LOL...can you honestly tell me the new Rage design will NOT increase drag and reduce penetration going through an animal? It's physics man, here read about different shapes and their effect on material around them. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drag_(physics)


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

TheScOuT said:


> Assumptions? LOL...can you honestly tell me the new Rage design will NOT increase drag and reduce penetration going through an animal? It's physics man, here read about different shapes and their effect on material around them.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drag_(physics)


These computer generated pictures have the screw heads countersunk into the ferule but if you click on the link I posted showing a real head, the screw heads stick out above the ferule. So add even more drag and the potential for the screw head to break off causing lost blades.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

TheScOuT said:


> Assumptions? LOL...can you honestly tell me the new Rage design will NOT increase drag and reduce penetration going through an animal? It's physics man, here read about different shapes and their effect on material around them.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drag_(physics)


you can do/post your physics all you want...apparently it works

you believe they just design the BH to perform poorly?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Be it typical AT making assumptions based on nothing.....next comes the thread where its better then sliced bread..


Typical AT people posting to grumble about this or that instead of what is being discussed.



BowHuntnKY said:


> you can do/post your physics all you want...apparently it works
> 
> you believe they just design the BH to perform poorly?


Uh… a poorly designed broadhead... you're right it could never happen...


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

People on here crack me up! Rage, I am sure has spent a ton of money/r&d on these heads before putting them out there. I bet these things are going to due massive damage to whatever they hit. Why do people not knock It until you see what the heads do in real life. 99% of the people bashing these heads on here haven't even seen one in person let alone shoot/test one, but yet they know everything about them already. Also, unless you work/design broadheads for a living, you have no business/experience inbashing the design of these heads! Give it a break already and stop bashing, this site is getting ridiculous with all of the bashers/haters!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

markman said:


> People on here crack me up! Rage, I am sure has spent a ton of money/r&d on these heads before putting them out there. I bet these things are going to due massive damage to whatever they hit. Why do people not knock It until you see what the heads do in real life. 99% of the people bashing these heads on here haven't even seen one in person let alone shoot/test one, but yet they know everything about them already. Also, unless you work/design broadheads for a living, you have no business/experience inbashing the design of these heads! Give it a break already and stop bashing, this site is getting ridiculous with all of the bashers/haters!


It's not bashing to point out design flaws that are obvious. Exposed screw heads, thin blades, blunt edges on ferules are all things that have been seen on other heads and they were a problem for them. History and EXPERIENCE tells us that they were a bad idea. What makes them a good idea now? You're right that we don't KNOW how they will perform but past experience and common sense allows us to make educated guesses at what could potentially be problematic for this head. That's all people have pointed out.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Huntinsker said:


> It's not bashing to point out design flaws that are obvious. Exposed screw heads, thin blades, blunt edges on ferules are all things that have been seen on other heads and they were a problem for them. History and EXPERIENCE tells us that they were a bad idea. What makes them a good idea now? You're right that we don't KNOW how they will perform but past experience and common sense allows us to make educated guesses at what could potentially be problematic for this head. That's all people have pointed out.


Good post.

I wasn't "bashing" or being a "hater"....cute little kid words these guys use on here. Just pointing out what Huntinsker said. He is far better with words than I am.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

markman said:


> People on here crack me up! Rage, I am sure has spent a ton of money/r&d on these heads before putting them out there. I bet these things are going to due massive damage to whatever they hit. Why do people not knock It until you see what the heads do in real life. 99% of the people bashing these heads on here haven't even seen one in person let alone shoot/test one, but yet they know everything about them already. Also, unless you work/design broadheads for a living, you have no business/experience inbashing the design of these heads! Give it a break already and stop bashing, this site is getting ridiculous with all of the bashers/haters!


Lol! Fanboys!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Stickn to my Hammerheads!


----------



## Bumpkin 95 (Aug 3, 2013)

WOW and not in a good way. Maby if you shoot the arrow out of a muzzle loader you might get a pass though. It looks like a swiss army knife only not useful.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Bumpkin 95 said:


> WOW and not in a good way. Maby if you shoot the arrow out of a muzzle loader you might get a pass though. It looks like a swiss army knife only not useful.


Lol, come on rage spent a ton of money, it can't be true…

Problem with today's bows is they have gotten so efficient that they can shoot an arrow tipped with a tuna can through a deer so BH makers think it's the go ahead 

to come up with [email protected] like this...


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Thought I might like to try these until I I'd a quick google search. Looks like it could get pricey testing your broadheads prior to hunting unless you only use the practice heads.
http://www.broadheadquarters.com/Rage-Kore-3-Blade-Shock-Collars/


----------



## Bumpkin 95 (Aug 3, 2013)

Fortyneck said:


> Lol, come on rage spent a ton of money, it can't be true…
> 
> Problem with today's bows is they have gotten so efficient that they can shoot an arrow tipped with a tuna can through a deer so BH makers think it's the go ahead
> 
> to come up with [email protected] like this...


 Dont give them any ideas a tuna can would tear one heck of a hole. I am afraid they might dull the edges and add a ton of parts then call it the Rage can


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Fortyneck said:


> Lol, come on rage spent a ton of money, it can't be true…
> 
> Problem with today's bows is they have gotten so efficient that they can shoot an arrow tipped with a tuna can through a deer so BH makers think it's the go ahead
> 
> to come up with [email protected] like this...





Bumpkin 95 said:


> Dont give them any ideas a tuna can would tear one heck of a hole. I am afraid they might dull the edges and add a ton of parts then call it the Rage can


now that's funny right there! 

i'm not going to call them junk right now until I see some test. i'm just saying I don't plan on trying them out. I found a head that I love and it would take one heck of a head to get me to switch.


----------



## SCJW (Jul 3, 2012)

Who needs a bow anymore. Those look like they would just fly through a deer on their own.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fortyneck said:


> Typical AT people posting to grumble about this or that instead of what is being discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahaha too funny they probably work just fine, will find out cause I'm sure 1000's will use them this fall and we will hear about them failing and suceeding


----------



## buckeyelongbeards (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like an outdoor group design... Could it be?


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I might give them a try. But probably not. I love the hypos so I'll probably stick with them.


----------



## xxlucasdxx (Mar 3, 2014)

stick with the two blade! I love the new rage ss!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just picked up a pack today. They look awesome and it's definitely functional and tough. My only concern is the main tip on the ferrule is extremely dull. Like I can press on it as hard as I can and drag my finger across it and it won't cut me. Kinda bummed about that. I don't think I can sharpen it either it's a bit awkward to get any kind of sharpener on it. Overall I think it will absolutely devastate a deer. Just worried about how dull the tip is


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

I sticking with the HYPO, it's the best design so far!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Who here has actually seen them in person or shot them? To speculate that they don't penetrate is hilarious. Look back last yr when the hypodermic came out people did the same thing now look how many of u shoot it. Don't knock it til u try it


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Just picked up a pack today. They look awesome and it's definitely functional and tough. My only concern is the main tip on the ferrule is extremely dull. Like I can press on it as hard as I can and drag my finger across it and it won't cut me. Kinda bummed about that. I don't think I can sharpen it either it's a bit awkward to get any kind of sharpener on it. Overall I think it will absolutely devastate a deer. Just worried about how dull the tip is


Maybe you can take a small file to it, theres gotta be a way to sharpen it.



jacobh said:


> Who here has actually seen them in person or shot them? To speculate that they don't penetrate is hilarious. Look back last yr when the hypodermic came out people did the same thing now look how many of u shoot it. Don't knock it til u try it


I don't think anybody thought the Hypo design would penetrate less than the original.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

jacobh said:


> Who here has actually seen them in person or shot them? To speculate that they don't penetrate is hilarious. Look back last yr when the hypodermic came out people did the same thing now look how many of u shoot it. Don't knock it til u try it


Ya...not so sure about that. Everybody was happy they made a slimmer, more streamline design with the Hypo from what I remember.

I have a few friends that used the Hypo...I have seen some insane damage from that broadhead!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

ridiculous


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

I've only lost 2 deer in my lifetime. First one was with a original Rage about 5 yrs ago. Second was with a Hypo last year. Both shots were within 15 yrds and looked to me as good shots. Could it have been me and not the broad head? Sure it could have, but after those 2 experiences I will never touch one again! I will stick with my Exodus full blades. At least with a fixed head I'm 100% certain that I have nothing to blame but myself for a lost deer.


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Agree real word results will be the determining factor, but my guess would be they probably penetrate fine through the vitals of a deer's body if shot from a powerful bow in front of a heavy arrow, and of course do massive damage. But I cannot imagine how they would be aerodynamic enough to be very accurate beyond close range. Which is where most folks shoot anyway. I.e. I don't think a bit of bareshaft tuning is going to solve that problem for this head. 
But hey, maybe I'm all wet. Someone else will be doing the experimenting, I'm gonna stick with what's been working for me.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Go back and look they all said the blade angle was too steep and it would penetrate less. Low and behold they were wrong now onto the next bash. I just feel u should try them before bashing them on a thread. Have u shot them? If not how do u know they won't penetrate well? Everyone is going off a picture that is it. But then again I shoot a bowtech and Rage heads both which AT says suck yet never had a issue with either





Fortyneck said:


> Maybe you can take a small file to it, theres gotta be a way to sharpen it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody thought the Hypo design would penetrate less than the original.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

Bowtoons said:


> I've only lost 2 deer in my lifetime. First one was with a original Rage about 5 yrs ago. Second was with a Hypo last year. Both shots were within 15 yrds and looked to me as good shots. Could it have been me and not the broad head? Sure it could have, but after those 2 experiences I will never touch one again! I will stick with my Exodus full blades. At least with a fixed head I'm 100% certain that I have nothing to blame but myself for a lost deer.


Obviously you made two bad shots with ironically the same brand head. It just happened that way. Had you have put it in the boiler room. You would have never lost your deer. It happens. I have lost my share. But I dont blame the broadhead.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

7sand8s said:


> Obviously you made two bad shots with ironically the same brand head. It just happened that way. Had you have put it in the boiler room. You would have never lost your deer. It happens. I have lost my share. But I dont blame the broadhead.


I've killed many deer over the years. To lose the only 2 ever with the same head just makes me have no confidence in them. Nothing more. Nothing less. If you like them and have confidence in them. That's all that matters.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Just picked up a pack today. They look awesome and it's definitely functional and tough. My only concern is the main tip on the ferrule is extremely dull. Like I can press on it as hard as I can and drag my finger across it and it won't cut me. Kinda bummed about that. I don't think I can sharpen it either it's a bit awkward to get any kind of sharpener on it. Overall I think it will absolutely devastate a deer. Just worried about how dull the tip is


Pictures if u can


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll get some pics up soon, I am thinking about taking a small file to them as well. Maybe it's part of the design, I don't know. They do look plenty tough and well thought though. That's the only thing I was skeptic about


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

So here is my review of them. I've examined and messed with them for a while, I won't shoot it into my target though because I don't want to put big arse holes through. 

Blades closed


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Blades open














Each blade is definitely free moving without any interference from another blade which is what kept me from 3 blades before.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

That is one ugly BH. I mean butt ugly.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is the shock collar








The practice head








Unless you have something like the mathews quiver with a hood extension, these won't insert into your typical foam cut outs in the quiver foam. Unless your alright with shoving them in and don't care how the foam in your quiver looks, that's something to think about. 














The screws are streamlined with the ferrule, everything looks nice and tough on this head. No complaints with that. My ONLY gripe is the main tip is not sharp whatsoever. Is that part of the design? Maybe. But I'm thinking about taking a small file to it so it's razor sharp. The blades are all razor sharp however. While the blades are closed there they are nice and secure, there is a tiny, tiny but of rattle if you smack the arrow with the butt of your palm. It's not as much as the rage xtremes I used to shoot though. No complaints there either. This head looks like it will destroy a deer, I will be testing these come the fall. Hope this helped anybody on the fence about them or anyone that needed more info.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Goodolboy11 Please go shoot one thru some strong like a steal door, brick, cinderblock, for us guys wanting to know how it does? or even a 2''x4'' would be great.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe someone already said it (?), but I feel like this is Rage's response to the Toxic's buzz and attention last year. Radical looking and claiming to work better by creating an actual hole rather than a cut.


----------



## KNS (Aug 18, 2013)

How did the toxics preform?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> Goodolboy11 Please go shoot one thru some strong like a steal door, brick, cinderblock, for us guys wanting to know how it does? or even a 2''x4'' would be great.


I'm on an arrow shortage at the moment and only have 3 arrows, waiting to finish up my tuning so I know whether I'm going with 300 or 330 spine arrows. After I get my dozen of either one I'll do something like that


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

with those skinny and thin blades, i'm wondering how they do when shot through something. definitely not my cup of tea but still interesting. not sure I would rank a broadhead very high that rattles and takes a particular quiver to use.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

KNS said:


> How did the toxics preform?


There are anecdotal threads about them performing well, and some threads where people had issues. Very tough to know how to extrapolate what shows up on AT with what happened in the real world. Personally, I am very happy with my current BH and see no reason to go looking for a new design.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

CamoCop said:


> with those skinny and thin blades, i'm wondering how they do when shot through something. definitely not my cup of tea but still interesting. not sure I would rank a broadhead very high that rattles and takes a particular quiver to use.


Every rage head has a tiny bit of rattle if you smack it hard. It's the blades. If that tiny but of play wasn't there the blades wouldn't deploy. The blades are actually thicker then previous ones as well


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Every rage head has a tiny bit of rattle if you smack it hard. It's the blades. If that tiny but of play wasn't there the blades wouldn't deploy. The blades are actually thicker then previous ones as well


which is one of the many reasons I went away from Rage years ago. also having a dull point just baffles me. I believe i'll stick with my non rattling and non rubber band, clip, collar, etc. needing expandables. when a better designed broadhead is made, i'll switch. until then I will keep using what works best out of my set up.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Go back and look they all said the blade angle was too steep and it would penetrate less. Low and behold they were wrong now onto the next bash. I just feel u should try them before bashing them on a thread. Have u shot them? If not how do u know they won't penetrate well? Everyone is going off a picture that is it. But then again I shoot a bowtech and Rage heads both which AT says suck yet never had a issue with either


A steeper blade angle will penetrate less or break more, that is not an opinion.

A 2X4 going fast enough will penetrate a brick wall, that doesn't mean it is the best tool for heart surgery.

Why are you getting so mad about a discussion anyway, just people talking about their opinions is all. If any of my posts came off as a bash you're a little too sensitive.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah those are not for me


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I wanted to take a look at them thinking 3 blades might be better. I picked up the package and put it back not for me, I bought another pack of titaniums


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Who's mad??? I simply stated the obvious. Like so many rage threads people come on here talking crap about things they've never used. That's all



A 2X4 going fast enough will penetrate a brick wall, that doesn't mean it is the best tool for heart surgery.

Why are you getting so mad about a discussion anyway, just people talking about their opinions is all. If any of my posts came off as a bash you're a little too sensitive.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks a little much


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Was just at cabelas in KC and they only had 1 package on the shelf... They must be selling


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

REDVANES said:


> Was just at cabelas in KC and they only had 1 package on the shelf... They must be selling


Of course they are. If marketed well enough. You could sell a turd.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

I do think they are crazy looking but until you get them out the package and actually have them in your hand you won't get a good idea of it at all. It's actually quite a simple head, no more complex than the old 3 blade just better designed. It gives the appearance of being complex from it's ferrule but it's really not. If I see any coyotes or other critters I'm going to pop one with this head. I'll shoot something tough when I get more arrows


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Who's mad??? I simply stated the obvious. Like so many rage threads people come on here talking crap about things they've never used. That's all


Oh, I see you're looking for the "we all own the product and love it stroke-fest thread" 

Sorry but this is the "is anybody going to try this brand-new product what's your opinion thread"

Goodluck finding the thread you're looking for. :wave3:


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I do think they are crazy looking but until you get them out the package and actually have them in your hand you won't get a good idea of it at all. It's actually quite a simple head, no more complex than the old 3 blade just better designed. It gives the appearance of being complex from it's ferrule but it's really not. If I see any coyotes or other critters I'm going to pop one with this head. I'll shoot something tough when I get more arrows


Thanks for posting pics and your review. Gives us more to discuss here. It may not be complex, but from the pics it looks awkward how the the cutting surface of the

blades are 90* offset from the cutting surface of the tip. Can you comment on that having the heads in hand?


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol? Between these things and the Toxics things are getting a little ridiculous. 
I'll stick with my tried and true Tricks.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Fortyneck said:


> Thanks for posting pics and your review. Gives us more to discuss here. It may not be complex, but from the pics it looks awkward how the the cutting surface of the
> 
> blades are 90* offset from the cutting surface of the tip. Can you comment on that having the heads in hand?


No problem. And I'm not sure what you mean.. Are you saying how the blades and head almost resemble a drill bit?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Or were you thinking the blades were at a literal 90 degrees? One pic I put up I put the blades at that angle to show that each blade was independent from each other and couldn't contact.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

goodoleboy11 said:


> No problem. And I'm not sure what you mean.. Are you saying how the blades and head almost resemble a drill bit?


What I mean is when compared to a typical 3 blade like the pictures in this post: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2253902&page=2&p=1070220936#post1070220936

The cutting edge of the tip on a typical 3-blade extends and eventually the blades continue in the same line.

On this 3 blade the cutting edge of tip abruptly stops and the blades turn and continue *90* from the cutting edge of the tip*, I don't see that design aspect in any 

other 3-blade BH. Hope that explains my question/observation better.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Fortyneck said:


> What I mean is when compared to a typical 3 blade like the pictures in this post: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2253902&page=2&p=1070220936#post1070220936
> 
> The cutting edge of the tip on a typical 3-blade extends and eventually the blades continue in the same line.
> 
> ...


Gotcha that's what I thought you meant just wanted to make sure. It seems to me holding it in my hand and imagining it going through something it's just gonna put a huge hole through whatever it hits. Literally it looks like an apple core. The blades sweeping off makes me think it's just gonna twist it's way through like a drill bit. I don't think this is a head made for ultimate penetration, it's made for ultimate devastation. If this goes trough a boiler room I don't imagine that deer making it very far at all.


----------



## Tom_AZ (Mar 14, 2014)

bowtechlx said:


> I like rage broad heads, but this one is just not 4 me lol.


I think I'll stick with my fixed blades and occasional hypodermic. For now at least. Always open to new things once I see some reviews.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Too much going on there.


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

spencer12 said:


> Too much going on there.


x2 ^^^


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Gotcha that's what I thought you meant just wanted to make sure. It seems to me holding it in my hand and imagining it going through something it's just gonna put a huge hole through whatever it hits. Literally it looks like an apple core. The blades sweeping off makes me think it's just gonna twist it's way through like a drill bit. I don't think this is a head made for ultimate penetration, it's made for ultimate devastation. If this goes trough a boiler room I don't imagine that deer making it very far at all.


Yep, I agree if it holds together it is going to make chop suey out of a deer's insides. Like I was saying todays bows will put just about anything through a deer,

but that kinetic energy is a double edge sword, the same energy that will put a leatherman through a deer will make a BH grenade if the heads not tough enough.

Look forward to seeing the devastation and the aftermath on a whitetail.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Fortyneck said:


> Yep, I agree if it holds together it is going to make chop suey out of a deer's insides. Like I was saying todays bows will put just about anything through a deer,
> 
> but that kinetic energy is a double edge sword, the same energy that will put a leatherman through a deer will make a BH grenade if the heads not tough enough.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the devastation and the aftermath on a whitetail.


Agreed. Me too, I'm gonna shoot it at something tough once I get more arrows


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I was also surprised at how dull the front point was. You can see how cheaply they machined the front edge. The package I opened, all 3 heads had burrs and machining marks on the leading edge. They are cut on a single bevel but are so dull that I was able to hit the point repeatedly with my finger with not so much as a red mark. If I did that just about any other head, coc or not, I'd have drawn blood. I have a few dozen field points that are sharper than the point on the KORE. I will say that the blades were more secure than I had first imagined from the design but there was still a ton of places on that head that will create drag. The cut diameter is small compared to a lot of other mechanicals but you still better have your KE and momentum up enough if you're going to try them.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

some one shoot some thing with one and take pics..(hog hide) (side of beef) (road killed deer) Iam very curious to see results to stop guessing


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Huntinsker said:


> I was also surprised at how dull the front point was. You can see how cheaply they machined the front edge. The package I opened, all 3 heads had burrs and machining marks on the leading edge. They are cut on a single bevel but are so dull that I was able to hit the point repeatedly with my finger with not so much as a red mark. If I did that just about any other head, coc or not, I'd have drawn blood. I have a few dozen field points that are sharper than the point on the KORE. I will say that the blades were more secure than I had first imagined from the design but there was still a ton of places on that head that will create drag. The cut diameter is small compared to a lot of other mechanicals but you still better have your KE and momentum up enough if you're going to try them.


Very interesting indeed. Are you going to also be hunting this year with a kore? I think the wound this head will leave will be insane. It will bore a big hole in the center and then have that spiral 3 blade channel around it. One thing I just thought of was it should penetrate decent enough because it's not like the tip is completely solid.. It's not like a big old spear point. It's divided into channels with 3 "cutting" surfaces, I hope that makes sense. I do wish it was sharper on the tip. But KE is a must with this head for sure, and I have plenty in that department.


----------



## alecsz7 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm definitely going to give them a try, I have plenty of KE to rip through a rib cage, everybody I know who shoots mechanical broadheads an have negative things to say about them are the people shooting 50# trying to get a pass through on a 150# buck at 40 yards with a mechanical broadhead. That's where people go wrong, if you don't have enough weight to sling those arrows, stick to a fixed blade


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I try not to be a basher of products that I don't use or intend to try.............but.........that looks........very strange. If Rage is trying to win the archery "Rube Goldberg" award for 2014, they are definitely in the running.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Exactly.. I agree with pretty much all posts here except the typical ATers who bash the crap out of something even though they have absolutely zero experience with what they are ripping on. 

I like to get real world experience with what I talk about, that way I have a valid point. I have no idea what this head is gonna do yet. But I do know it's not delicate, and definitely doesn't have "too much going on" it's actually very simple, which you couldn't know without handling one, not just seeing it in a pic or package. 

I'm ordering my arrows today so hopefully I'll get some results up soon of a kore through something tough


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Very interesting indeed. Are you going to also be hunting this year with a kore? I think the wound this head will leave will be insane. It will bore a big hole in the center and then have that spiral 3 blade channel around it. One thing I just thought of was it should penetrate decent enough because it's not like the tip is completely solid.. It's not like a big old spear point. It's divided into channels with 3 "cutting" surfaces, I hope that makes sense. I do wish it was sharper on the tip. But KE is a must with this head for sure, and I have plenty in that department.


I'm not going to try them. I typically don't try anything until I see some reports on how they perform. I don't get to hunt as much as I'd like and when I do, I don't want to have a question in my mind about my gear. I also don't like anything that requires a plastic collar or rubber band to perform. I just don't trust it.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Huntinsker said:


> I'm not going to try them. I typically don't try anything until I see some reports on how they perform. I don't get to hunt as much as I'd like and when I do, I don't want to have a question in my mind about my gear. I also don't like anything that requires a plastic collar or rubber band to perform. I just don't trust it.


I can respect that! Confidence is everything In a hunting situation. Shoot what you are confident in. I've never had a rage fail me, the collars are nothing to be afraid of. Until or IF one fails on me which it won't, then I will go back to fixed. I'll enjoy the massive wounds and short retrieval till then 😊


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I can respect that! Confidence is everything In a hunting situation. Shoot what you are confident in. I've never had a rage fail me, the collars are nothing to be afraid of. Until or IF one fails on me which it won't, then I will go back to fixed. I'll enjoy the massive wounds and short retrieval till then &#55357;&#56842;


I like the big holes of a mechanical and I have plenty of KE and momentum to shoot them. That's why I love my Killzones. The same carnage without the plastic or rubber holding it together. I do wish they countersink the screw that holds the blades in below the surface of the ferule and use an allen head screw rather than a little tiny hex head on the Killzones though. I actually emailed NAP about that haha. It wouldn't take much and it would make them a perfect rear deploy IMO.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Huntinsker said:


> I like the big holes of a mechanical and I have plenty of KE and momentum to shoot them. That's why I love my Killzones. The same carnage without the plastic or rubber holding it together. I do wish they countersink the screw that holds the blades in below the surface of the ferule and use an allen head screw rather than a little tiny hex head on the Killzones though. I actually emailed NAP about that haha. It wouldn't take much and it would make them a perfect rear deploy IMO.


I was thinking about trying those. The rages have just been awesome for me though. Tough call.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

That thing looks ridiculous! I went back to shooting some Rage when they made the Hypodermic, as I think it's a winner. It's like they're trying to push me away with this thing.


----------



## lebbie54 (Sep 18, 2013)

Now if someone gives me some of them, I would shoot them. Maybe at water jugs but not deer. Looks like it would get stuck since there is so much going on with the blades.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Like anything else for intelligent people: Only time and testing will tell the facts about this, or any other product...


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

Not a prayer that thing will ever end up on one of my arrows.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I was thinking about trying those. The rages have just been awesome for me though. Tough call.


You should give them a try. They have all the good but none of the "bad" of the Rage. I've never had rattling blades, opening in my quiver, had to replace rubber bands or shock collars but I have had devastating holes in animals and a lot of blood on the ground.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't wait to see the carnage. Do you guys honestly think Rage just released this head without extensive testing before hand? Some of you need to get a clue.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

hidden danger said:


> I can't wait to see the carnage. Do you guys honestly think Rage just released this head without extensive testing before hand? Some of you need to get a clue.


Do you remember the problems Rage heads had in the past? Loose, rattling blades, the early deployment, opening in your quiver, dry rotted o-rings.........Have you seen all the broken blade pics of the Hypos? Not every product is tested enough before it hits the market. Either that or they don't care if there is a problem. We see it all the time. I'm not saying this head will absolutely have problems but it wouldn't be unheard of if it did. Rage isn't the only company to have problems so don't think I'm bashing. We see recalls from all kinds of products all the time.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've held a few it's unique. My local shop has a Broadhead display and they lock closed similar to a spitfire, looks like a ram cat when it's opened but I think they'll have a problem shearing blades off like the z force. It looked as if that problem with the original 3 blade of blades where the blades could bind and not open has been addressed. I wanna see a hole when some one puts it through a pig. But maybe a field point flight with a ram cat on impact.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Huntinsker said:


> You should give them a try. They have all the good but none of the "bad" of the Rage. I've never had rattling blades, opening in my quiver, had to replace rubber bands or shock collars but I have had devastating holes in animals and a lot of blood on the ground.


Nice. I'll keep them in mind


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

hidden danger said:


> I can't wait to see the carnage. Do you guys honestly think Rage just released this head without extensive testing before hand? Some of you need to get a clue.


Agreed..


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Guys keep bashing because of broken blades and such. If one would ask about the good ole' TRUSTY Muzzy 3-blade or the NAP Thunderheads, not a whole lot of bashing would be going on. But, every time I've shot a deer with one, 1 or more blades have broken off. On a 180 lb buck through the shoulder, and even on a little 100lb nubby through the ribs. Textbook shot, blades still broke. The blades that didn't break are all bent up and have gouges in them. Somehow people still swear by them. Quit bashing and wait for real world results. I think these actually have potential as long as flight is good.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

deast1988 said:


> I've held a few it's unique. My local shop has a Broadhead display and they lock closed similar to a spitfire, looks like a ram cat when it's opened but I think they'll have a problem shearing blades off like the z force. It looked as if that problem with the original 3 blade of blades where the blades could bind and not open has been addressed. I wanna see a hole when some one puts it through a pig. But maybe a field point flight with a ram cat on impact.


Can you clarify, the Spitfires I have used wedge closed against a metal nipple, I thought these needed a shock collar to keep them closed.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Holy crap when is somebody going to shoot one into foam or something and post pics. All I se is bashing and bs ..


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope, AT hasn't changed a bit, lol.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

Fortyneck said:


> Can you clarify, the Spitfires I have used wedge closed against a metal nipple, I thought these needed a shock collar to keep them closed.


Can't clarify, youtube they show better then I could explain .each blade is its own free swinging system and I'm sure no Orings or shock collars. It clipped when I opened it at the shop. Theres a catch under all that metal.
No bashing just MO on a problem that I see could happen. Opened it's profiled to a ram cat, a mechanical contraption built with a purpose. I'll try um early season on beans see if a doe don't get too close.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

deast1988 said:


> Can't clarify, youtube they show better then I could explain .each blade is its own free swinging system and I'm sure no Orings or shock collars. It clipped when I opened it at the shop. Theres a catch under all that metal.
> No bashing just MO on a problem that I see could happen. Opened it's profiled to a ram cat, a mechanical contraption built with a purpose. I'll try um early season on beans see if a doe don't get too close.


Ummm they do have a shock collar. There are even pics in this thread. They are nothing like Spitfires. I will say that the collar is much better than the past shock collars or O-rings.


----------



## alecsz7 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll definitely give them a try. 
But like others said, somebody please shoot some of these in a block of foam or ply wood an see how well they hold up.


----------



## nocksplitters (May 19, 2005)

Would never shoot a broadhead again that has any type of screw to it. I'm really liking what I've seen with this havoc!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

90% of what you just listed was the idiot behind the arrow...



Huntinsker said:


> Do you remember the problems Rage heads had in the past? Loose, rattling blades, the early deployment, opening in your quiver, dry rotted o-rings.........Have you seen all the broken blade pics of the Hypos? Not every product is tested enough before it hits the market. Either that or they don't care if there is a problem. We see it all the time. I'm not saying this head will absolutely have problems but it wouldn't be unheard of if it did. Rage isn't the only company to have problems so don't think I'm bashing. We see recalls from all kinds of products all the time.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> 90% of what you just listed was the idiot behind the arrow...


That may be but they came out with the shock collar to try and eliminate some of the problems. I'm just saying that the first generation of a product sometimes isn't as refined as we may like and that there can be problems with them even after hitting the market.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

do they shoot like a Field Point? do they fly as good as a Hypo?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed. So wait until you have held them and tested them to give opinions...



Huntinsker said:


> That may be but they came out with the shock collar to try and eliminate some of the problems. I'm just saying that the first generation of a product sometimes isn't as refined as we may like and that there can be problems with them even after hitting the market.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

They fly perfectly. I know guys shooting them right now and last year.



bigbucks170 said:


> do they shoot like a Field Point? do they fly as good as a Hypo?


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

CamoCop said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.


3 blades opening in 3 different directions.................sounds like a waste of energy to me.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

cool..Really digging the Hypo`s, but will try these this year too.. like the idea of having an extra blade


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

shooting 470 gr arrow out of my Omen Max no worries about energy for deer anyway....


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed. So wait until you have held them and tested them to give opinions...


I have held them and I don't need to shoot them to form opinions. I actually played with some for 20 minutes or so the other night. I can see things from holding them and taking them apart that I wasn't wild about. I also said they did a better job with the blade retention on these compared to the heads of the past. I wasn't impressed with the poorly machined point and how dull it was however. I think the ferule is chunky and will not help in the penetration department.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

For those of you calling people "bashers" or "haters"...that's about the same frequency as the brat kid in line at the drinking fountain in 3rd grade accusing people of budging in line. Guys are just sharing observations of a new product...nothing more, nothing less. What kind of friends do you guys have? My friends and I give each other crap all the time...kinda what guys do actually. Believe it or not...people can form an opinion just from a picture or holding an object based on experience of using and shooting dozens of broadheads over years if not decades for some on here. You don't have to shoot every broadhead through a deer to realize some will have different effects as opposed to others. 

Here is an observation I noticed when I stopped into a shop and looking at them. I dropped my wife and daughter off at the mall and went to shoot a couple arrows...they had a pack opened right on the counter! 

1. As stated in the previous posts...the leading edge is NOT sharp at ALL. I know the difference between single bevel/double bevel edges...I have spoons in my kitchen that almost have a better edge and that's not an exaggeration. 

2. When you look at it straight on...it looks pretty aerodynamic...I am sure it will fly excellent. 

3. In the below picture (I didn't know how to explain it without a picture) you see 2 edges marked...A and B. When the head hits an animal, edge A doesn't have a lot of surface area to build pressure. For the blades to open...surface A needs a good amount of pressure to overcome the pressure on surface B. To me...it just seems like an opening system like that might increase the chance of the blades not opening. If edge B is on a rib as the head is sliding in...that blade may not open on entrance. It may work fine...just something I noticed holding the head. 

Definitely innovative, in every industry people say company X is crazy for that new thing...it will never work they always say. That's how industry's move forward...try new ideas and see what happens.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

Held one in my hand tonight. I have serious doubts about it's effectiveness. Just everything as bout it seems like a bad idea. .


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope to test them on hogs this weekend.the single bevel leading blades are not as sharp as I was thinking they were going to be


richl35 said:


> Held one in my hand tonight. I have serious doubts about it's effectiveness. Just everything as bout it seems like a bad idea. .


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

one thing I like my BH to be is scary sharp..the sharper the better..


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

0nepin said:


> I hope to test them on hogs this weekend.the single bevel leading blades are not as sharp as I was thinking they were going to be


And that's it right? A real world test. The only place that it matters. The head works or it doesn't. My issues with the head is the same everyone else already had previously mentioned. Once it was in my hand I was shocked how dull it was. As an engineer the first thing I would have done is had an incredibly sharp leading edge, even if it wasn't necessary. You want the hunter to believe that this is going to pierce cut and tear its way through and leave massive damage on its way. This head doesnt create this image at all to me. Any hunter picking up this head feels like he is throwing rocks instead of arrows. It's dull, it's blunt, and I see blade deployment issues. But I could be wrong.
It will be interesting to see your results with it if you get the opportunity to take a hog down with it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

with so many out now, how come no one is testing them? even the guy's who have them and are praising them are not testing them. we need someone to shoot a few of these through foam, wood and a steel drum (just like every other head has been tested) to see how they hold up. I know Rage fans will say they don't hunt foam, wood or steel drums but these are in fact the testing grounds of all the broadheads before these. it's only fair to put them through the same test.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

So everybody that has actually held them says they are NOT sharp? That's crazy! Who intentionally hunts with a dull broadhead? You would hope the rage people would have seen this as a flaw and sharpened them.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Billie said:


> So everybody that has actually held them says they are NOT sharp? That's crazy! Who intentionally hunts with a dull broadhead? You would hope the rage people would have seen this as a flaw and sharpened them.


they are saying the blades themselves are sharp, just not he front of the ferrule or point.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Blades are sharp...very sharp actually. Like razor blade type sharp.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

0nepin said:


> I hope to try them on a few hogs Sunday .there odd but fascinating at the same time.


Well?


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Someone shoot this thing through 3/4" ply wood and post the pictures.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

WKP - Todd said:


> Someone shoot this thing through 3/4" ply wood and post the pictures.


If you had an endorsement deal with Rage, you could use your credibility and just tell us that they are good and work.:wink:


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

W-O-W :mg:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Just waiting on stuff to show up for the Bow I'm going to use on this hunt.interesting bow that I can't wait to get setup and broadhead tuned.this is the only bow I own under 83lbs.should give closer to the result the adverage hunter will get.the bow is a 2009 pse Ts gx 70lb with a 432gr goldtip Kenetic .i ordered the stuff on 6/3/14 .stuff should be here any day.i remember tuning one a few years ago and with speed nocks it easily did 340 fps ibo.it only has a 332fps ibo stock with no speed nocks.


dhom said:


> Well?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I will do it...



Timmy Big Time said:


> If you had an endorsement deal with Rage, you could use your credibility and just tell us that they are good and work.:wink:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Spot on.i think the leading blade are not razor sharp on purpose so they don't roll on heavy bone contact.there kinda like a wood chisel.


CamoCop said:


> they are saying the blades themselves are sharp, just not he front of the ferrule or point.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

0nepin said:


> Spot on.i think the leading blade are not razor sharp on purpose so they don't roll on heavy bone contact.there kinda like a wood chisel.


Interesting.. Maybe so. Are you gonna take a small file and try to sharpen the tip a bit or leave them be as they are?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I was thinking of sharpening them.but for the test I going to use them as they come out of the package .the rear blades are sharp .these heads are suppose to twist inside the aminal like a regular single bevel two blade head and cause massive carnage .


goodoleboy11 said:


> Interesting.. Maybe so. Are you gonna take a small file and try to sharpen the tip a bit or leave them be as they are?


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

0nepin said:


> I was thinking of sharpening them.but for the test I going to use them as they come out of the package .the rear blades are sharp .these heads are suppose to twist inside the aminal like a regular single bevel two blade head and cause massive carnage .


Yeah the blades on mine are razor sharp. That head just bothers me. I understand the concept, I think the head does need to be sharper though


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

The 3/4" plywood test is not real world - but it shows the flaws in a design really quickly. My gut is that with all that interference, the broadhead in-question might just explode! I'd like to see what this head does.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Looking forward to your real life testing *Onepin*.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Any luck?


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Timmy Big Time said:


> If you had an endorsement deal with Rage, you could use your credibility and just tell us that they are good and work.:wink:


 Wow


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I really hope Rage did not intentionally make these dull. If they did...that has to be the dumbest thing I have seen in the archery industry that I can even remember. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

I wouldn't take a "deal" with Rage. I prefer a different brand broad head. I still want to see the pictures of this head after impact however; just curious from the design standpoint.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, uhhuh, I'm sure you would turn them down cold... With all the companies pursuing your endorsement and all.... LMAO!



WKP - Todd said:


> I wouldn't take a "deal" with Rage. I prefer a different brand broad head. I still want to see the pictures of this head after impact however; just curious from the design standpoint.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> I prefer a different brand broad head. I still want to see the pictures of this head after impact however; just curious from the design standpoint.


same here. even if they perform great, I still like my heads and won't change. I just want to see how they perform during test due to their design.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

pics of results please....


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I will consider them next year when the 2.0 version comes out


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

After seeing them in person they don't look that bad but still not great, I'll still be shooting hypodermic along with adding killzones


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's a pic of 1 of the 1st animals taken with the new Kore head about a 180# wild hog shot at 20yds with complete pass right behind the shoulder. Hog went about 30yds and down.
Notice the curvature of the entry wound and how the single bevel tip "cores: thru the animal. In fact when we shoot these into broadhead targets you have to pull and untwist the arrow as you pull them out, they actually do spiral in the target, kinda reminiscent of pulling a cleaning patch thru a rifled barrel!
We then hung the carcass up and shot it multiple times including 1 shot directly thru the upper leg bone breaking the bone and just barely bending 1 blade on the head.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

That hole looks better than my viper trick with a grizz 2 bleeder..


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Mark Land said:


> Here's a pic of 1 of the 1st animals taken with the new Kore head about a 180# wild hog shot at 20yds with complete pass right behind the shoulder. Hog went about 30yds and down.
> Notice the curvature of the entry wound and how the single bevel tip "cores: thru the animal. In fact when we shoot these into broadhead targets you have to pull and untwist the arrow as you pull them out, they actually do spiral in the target, kinda reminiscent of pulling a cleaning patch thru a rifled barrel!
> We then hung the carcass up and shot it multiple times including 1 shot directly thru the upper leg bone breaking the bone and just barely bending 1 blade on the head.


Nice! The results are much better than I originally thought. Rage might have a good head here.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice. Nothin much tougher than shooting a big hog


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i would feel embarrassed to put those in my quiver, and i would feel sorry for my arrows, and apologize to my bow...i don't hate on certain mechanical blades but rage i cannot stand and this is icing on the cake


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i would feel embarrassed to put those in my quiver, and i would feel sorry for my arrows, and apologize to my bow...i don't hate on certain mechanical blades but rage i cannot stand and this is icing on the cake


Lol this!


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

Not gonna say it's junk because I haven't shot it i just think it seems too busy but more power to anyone who wants to try them. I like my grim reapers pretty well and will stick with em


----------



## swampwalker (Aug 22, 2008)

I think The rage fanboys are getting duped again. rage could put nerd ball on the end of an arrow and they'd sell.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Innovations are usually mocked. But most attempts at innovation are failures. I'm not going to be one of the field testers of this fugly new head. But if in a few years it is proven to be superior I would have to consider it.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

To me they look horrible, right in with the toxics. I would be embarrassed to put them on my arrows.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Next year's model:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Pretty impressive for sure...


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Mark Land said:


> Here's a pic of 1 of the 1st animals taken with the new Kore head about a 180# wild hog shot at 20yds with complete pass right behind the shoulder. Hog went about 30yds and down.
> Notice the curvature of the entry wound and how the single bevel tip "cores: thru the animal. In fact when we shoot these into broadhead targets you have to pull and untwist the arrow as you pull them out, they actually do spiral in the target, kinda reminiscent of pulling a cleaning patch thru a rifled barrel!
> We then hung the carcass up and shot it multiple times including 1 shot directly thru the upper leg bone breaking the bone and just barely bending 1 blade on the head.


are these pictures of only entrance holes or exits too?


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

What is embarrassing about using any particular broad head?


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

A friend of mine shot this hog with the new Rage three blade... Say what you want, but the results are pretty evident.


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

CamoCop said:


> Who's planning on trying one of these out this year? Personally I think it looks ridiculous and have no intentions on trying them.


Yeah. I love my Rage Hypodermics. But I'll pass on these. Looks like way too much to go wrong.


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

swampwalker said:


> I think The rage fanboys are getting duped again. rage could put nerd ball on the end of an arrow and they'd sell.


This rage fanboy will take a pass


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Like others have said Rage could come out with those old school small game blunts next year and we would have 15 pages about how its the greatest thing since sliced bread despite getting 0 penetration must have been all user error! if you do your part the Rabbit stopper will blow threw cape buffalo


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

But they have 6 cutting surfaces! That's got to be better than 2 or 3. Just ask Gillette and Mach.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

The idea of the compound bow never caught on either... Must have been because it looked so radically different it couldn't have possibly worked. *smh*


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah...I'm with the haters on this one. How many tries did it take Rage to finally get it halfway right with the Hypodermic? They put a half-finished idea on the shelf and let the consumers do the R&D testing at their own expense. Rage isn't the first company to do it and they won't be the last. It's just more proof that you can brainwash people with enough hype and advertising. Seems kinda silly to rush this contraption to market right after they finally iron out the kinks in their 2 blade designs. I guess with Grim Reaper releasing the hybrid and fatal steel, they felt like they _had_ to put something new on the shelf... :darkbeer:


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen results on game yet with these heads?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

There 2 pics on this page.... Sparked my interest


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Now all of a sudden Rage has the idea to use a single bevel tip and all the fanboys scream "booyah", even though the trad community has been using single bevel for years. Wow. 

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

Some of these posts are funny. I was tongue-in-cheek when I referred myself to a rage fanboy. I am no fanboy of any brand. If I try it and it works I stick with it. I had a Mathews bow, shot and Elite and liked it better so I bought it. I'm a fan of my bow.

On these threads Brand X Fanboy = Brand X Fanboy Haters. Simple as that. It is quite comical.

I mean no disrespect to anybody.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

j.straughn said:


> Some of these posts are funny. I was tongue-in-cheek when I referred myself to a rage fanboy. I am no fanboy of any brand. If I try it and it works I stick with it. I had a Mathews bow, shot and Elite and liked it better so I bought it. I'm a fan of my bow.
> 
> On these threads Brand X Fanboy = Brand X Fanboy Haters. Simple as that. It is quite comical.
> 
> I mean no disrespect to anybody.


I support brands and become brand loyal sometime for other reasons. Support the company owners what they stand for ect.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

General RE LEE said:


> Has anyone seen results on game yet with these heads?


Yup... Read UP about five posts or so.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Well I think it will definitely take some beef to push one through a deer but these days the average setup has a lot more oomph than years past so a quick speed and a decently heavy arrow I'm sure it will do the job, not sure how well it will hold up and I'm guess i wont like bone but only time will tell  I wouldn't use them myself but that's only because I shoot lighter poundage and have a short draw length. Probably be bad medicine for turkeys though


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have them and will use them.they are different but should do a good job.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> A friend of mine shot this hog with the new Rage three blade... Say what you want, but the results are pretty evident.


thats pretty much a piglet


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok so looking at some of the pics of what this head to some hogs it looks pretty good.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

G-unit said:


> thats pretty much a piglet


 And your point is? Or did you actually even have one.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> And your point is? Or did you actually even have one.


Hard to say results are evident on a piglet. Just saying


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

G-unit said:


> Hard to say results are evident on a piglet. Just saying


Piglet is equivalent in toughness to small whitetails IMO.


----------



## leterflyagain (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang GIna.... that is one ugly broad head....... and not in a good way.


----------



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

Got a pack of these and some toxic broadheads gonna shoot some hogs this weekend in Texas. I'll post picture results and hopefully video.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Outrageous.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Outragous concept! You mean your going to actually use something before you review/judge it? Thats an amazing idea! Its revolutionary I tell ya!



nt7332 said:


> Got a pack of these and some toxic broadheads gonna shoot some hogs this weekend in Texas. I'll post picture results and hopefully video.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

General RE LEE said:


> Piglet is equivalent in toughness to small whitetails IMO.


not even close. PigMan killed a small pig that weighed around 40 pounds with a pellet rifle. pigs don't start developing their "toughness" that their known for until they hit around 150 pounds. just like everyone on here says about "mature" bucks being a lot tougher to kill than a doe.


----------



## PseVXL54 (Jan 12, 2012)

So how did these heads do for guys last year? Im interested in seeing more pictures.


----------

